# Is it just me...



## Vinylhanger (Feb 13, 2021)

Does anyone else switch pots and pans in the middle of cooking. 

Last night I started boiling water in one pan, then thought it would be fun to use a different pan, so then dumped hot water into another one.

Then played around with which lid would be fun to use.

I've done it while searing steaks and other things as well.

My wife thinks I'm insane when I take 20 minutes deciding what pan to use.  

Then another 10 explaining why the different pan shapes will be good for this or better for that. 

Yeah, I geek out on kitchen stuff.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 13, 2021)

I love kitchen tools, but almost never switch pans, I don't want to wash extra pans and I can eyeball what pan I'll need for certain tasks.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 14, 2021)

Once in a blue moon, I change my mind about what would be the most practical pan, after I start. But, generally, I don't want to bother with the extra washing up.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 14, 2021)

Even with all of my pans, I don't take too long to decide, and almost never switch pans after starting - to lazy for the cleanup!  I do often use more than one pan, however, for a one dish meal!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2021)

Not for fun lol Sometimes I decide that the pan I've chosen isn't the right size or isn't going to work for some reason and I switch to another one, but not often. DH and/or the dishwasher do the cleaning up, so that's not a consideration for me [emoji6]


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 14, 2021)

Since downsizing, my pan selection is a bit limited. I have a pan for each procedure I do so, can't really change my mind, mid cook.

Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 14, 2021)

I do everything in my power to keep pots and pans to a minimum.
My wife usually does the dishes and I would never want to leave her more than what is exactly required.
*So no. Never! *
If anything,  I use one pan to cook multiple things. 
Can I say NO once again.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 14, 2021)

If I've ever switched pots in mid-cook, it's because I screwed up and chose the wrong sized pot.

You can coon almost anything in any pot if it fits. It's just a layer of metal between the food and the fire.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 14, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> If I've ever switched pots in mid-cook, it's because I screwed up and chose the wrong sized pot.
> 
> You can coon almost anything in any pot if it fits. It's just a layer of metal between the food and the fire.



That's how I feel about it too. I can't really think of one of those rare occasions that I did switch pans, where it wasn't because I discovered the pan was too small.

Of course I switch pans if I burn the food, but that's more a question of starting over. Even then, if it isn't too burnt, I'll wash the pan right away and let it dry while I prep the replacement portion of the meal. I can't actually remember the last time that happened though.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 14, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> If I've ever switched pots in mid-cook, it's because I screwed up and chose the wrong sized pot.
> 
> You can coon almost anything in any pot if it fits. It's just a layer of metal between the food and the fire.



I think you have the right of it.

One other reason I switched.  I had a pan blow a handle off so I switched to a pan of similar size to finish cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 14, 2021)

Vinylhanger:

It appear it IS just you...


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Vinylhanger:
> 
> It appear it IS just you...[emoji38][emoji38]


It sure does! [emoji1787]


----------



## taxlady (Feb 14, 2021)

Vinylhanger, I won't question your sanity. I just think you have, um, an unusual, yeah, that's the word, hobby.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 14, 2021)

Vinylhanger, I want to know whether you have discovered insights through this hobby!  Now I am curious....and I don't want to wash more pots and pans to seek my own answers.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Feb 15, 2021)

The main insights I have gained is my very patient wife still thinks I'm crazy after 30 years, I still am entertained by the small things in life, I need a bigger pot hanging area, I have more pots than kitchen knives now and the cheap dollar store pot scrubbies work, but not for long.

And I can make a heck of a run-on sentence.


----------

